# Jackson NJ Record year



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

It has been a crazy year in Central NJ


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Took alot of pictures this year


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics Tim...i heard alot of good things about you from dirtyjersey....have fun tuesday...looks like a small event 2-5....yawn


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah Robs a good Guy, Looks like we will miss out on Tuesday though, first miss this year.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

tjlands;999945 said:


> Yeah Robs a good Guy, Looks like we will miss out on Tuesday though, first miss this year.


I think you will get 2-3 out of it....snow does not want to miss jackson this winter


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. I like the first one the best with the Blizzard and the Ford. Also nice Deere


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Quality SR;1000480 said:


> Nice pictures. I like the first one the best with the Blizzard and the Ford. Also nice Deere


That Deere saved alot of heavy work on our trucks in our largest townhouse account in Jackson. There was just no place left to plow snow to.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

you could share the wealth with pa.  we only had two plowable snows here in central pa. keep up the money makin juss dont forget to share. lol


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Tim I am glad you kept busy we all needed it this year 


most this pictures taken on county line rd right ?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

blk90s13;1004979 said:


> Hey Tim I am glad you kept busy we all needed it this year
> 
> most this pictures taken on county line rd right ?


only three on countyline rd, Flood, Sunoco, Brewers bridge plaza, the others
howell(bank), lakehurst (Developement) , Rt 528(jackson- Medical Building) Bennets mills rd. (Condo Developement)


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

tjlands;1005011 said:


> only three on countyline rd, Flood, Sunoco, Brewers bridge plaza, the others
> howell(bank), lakehurst (Developement) , Rt 528(jackson- Medical Building) Bennets mills rd. (Condo Developement)


yea I should have known better thats my bank :laughing:


----------



## windsory (Aug 21, 2008)

blk90s13;1005027 said:


> yea I should have known better thats my bank :laughing:


lol me too


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

couple more cool pictures from this winter


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we will be talking bout this year for many years to come


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh man is this last pictures from yesterday ? I am not looking forward going to my property in Howell to clean up today


----------



## windsory (Aug 21, 2008)

blk90s13;1015130 said:


> Oh man is this last pictures from yesterday ? I am not looking forward going to my property in Howell to clean up today


no they are definitely not from yesterday. we only got about 5 or 6 inches in howell yesterday.


----------



## mruiz (Nov 5, 2008)

So are we done yet, or is there more to come?


----------



## windsory (Aug 21, 2008)

mruiz;1015132 said:


> So are we done yet, or is there more to come?


looks like more coming on tuesday mike! get ready lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it feels like ive had my plow on my truck for a month straight


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

windsory;1015131 said:


> no they are definitely not from yesterday. we only got about 5 or 6 inches in howell yesterday.


oh great news thanks


----------



## mruiz (Nov 5, 2008)

Great pictures TJLands, Why is it, I always forget to bring my camera ?


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Those last four are from the Dec storm


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

iceyman;1015126 said:


> we will be talking bout this year for many years to come


Hopefully we will be seeing more winters like this for years to come!! payuppayup


----------

